# Lemo 1 versus Lemo 2



## Silver (19/5/15)

Hi all

Ive had the Lemo 1 for quite some time (a few months) and it took me a while to get the right coil and wick setup. Its now working very well. Thanks go to @free3dom and a few others for all your help. 

Ive also had the Lemo 2 for a while and have also experimented a fair amount with it. 

The back story is that I was looking for a device for my fruity menthol juices that could give me exceptional flavour in a relaxed vape. Either mouth to lung or a tightish long slow lung hit. 

*My verdict is that the Lemo 2 is a far more convenient system with top filling and external airflow adjustment*. 

*But*

*The Lemo1 gives me a better vape. The flavour is more crisp, sharp and defined. I prefer it for my menthol fruits. The Lemo 2 flavour seems a bit "washed out" and not as "pure" or crisp, compared to its predecessor.*

I'm vaping them at low power 12-15 W and with coils aroun the 1 ohm mark. Usually 28g wire, 2mm diameter and rayon or native wicks. 

Has anyone found a similar thing between these two tanks?

I wish I could have the Lemo1 vape with the Lemo2 convenience...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/5/15)

I've tried the 2 quite often. I noticed that the Lemo 2 appears subpar at low wattage. I had to take it to 31.4w to be good and then it's very good. The Lemo 1 is usually operating around 15w. My previous high was 22w on the Subtank before the Lemo 2. Everything is muted in the Lemo 2 under 25w so I would have said it terrible if I didn't crank it up. 

1 thing you can try is using the Lemo 2 atty with the Lemo 1 drip tip. A friend of mine is doing this as he's used to it and also vaping at 15-20w. The dtiptip seems to make the flavour more concentrated. 

I however got used to the awesome everything at 31.4w and prefer the massively pipe which makes the Subtank feel like an MTL atty now. 

1 weird thing we did find though was it doesn't wick as well on his Istick 50 giving him dry hits so we're trying to figure that out but this doesn't happen on my Sigelei 100w plus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

The Lemo 2 is the biggest disappointment of all time! It promised so much and delivered very little other than an easy way to fill it IF you have a needle nose bottle or syringe! The Taifun GT 2 kicks the Lemo 2's arse 6 - nil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> I've tried the 2 quite often. I noticed that the Lemo 2 appears subpar at low wattage. I had to take it to 31.4w to be good and then it's very good. The Lemo 1 is usually operating around 15w. My previous high was 22w on the Subtank before the Lemo 2. Everything is muted in the Lemo 2 under 25w so I would have said it terrible if I didn't crank it up.
> 
> 1 thing you can try is using the Lemo 2 atty with the Lemo 1 drip tip. A friend of mine is doing this as he's used to it and also vaping at 15-20w. The dtiptip seems to make the flavour more concentrated.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Ashley A 

I think you may be right about the power issue. Perhaps the Lemo 1 handles low power better and the Lemo 2 needs much more power for a totally different kind of vape. 

Thanks for the drip tip idea. I did try that and it does help a bit. 

Just wondering from the other Lemo1 users whether they have noticed a similar thing about the power difference on these two tanks


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Lemo 2 is the biggest disappointment of all time! It promised so much and delivered very little other than an easy way to fill it IF you have a needle nose bottle or syringe! The Taifun GT 2 kicks the Lemo 2's arse 6 - nil



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
And because of you, i got a Taifun GT 2. Will rig it up soon and compare. Am hopeful....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed (20/5/15)

Thanks to one and all for this thread. I have been waiting for such insight for a while noe. Love my lemo 1 and was thinking of buying the 2. But since the lemo 2 is full of number 2 you have saved me the disappointment. Besides the Taifun GT2 which RBA is contender for best flavour production.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Waheed said:


> Thanks to one and all for this thread. I have been waiting for such insight for a while noe. Love my lemo 1 and was thinking of buying the 2. But since the lemo 2 is full of number 2 you have saved me the disappointment. Besides the Taifun GT2 which RBA is contender for best flavour production.



Hi @Waheed 

As others have said, the Lemo2 probably performs better at higher power say 30W
Its just that for my style of vaping it and the type of juice I like on it, the Lemo1 vape itself is better for me. 

Was chatting to @Yiannaki the other day and he tried both my setups and actually preferred the Lemo2 vape slightly. It has a more dense type of flavour, not as sharp or crisp. So dont write it off entirely. I suspect for dessert vapes at higher power the Lemo2 may be preferred by many.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/5/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Waheed
> 
> As others have said, the Lemo2 probably performs better at higher power say 30W
> Its just that for my style of vaping it and the type of juice I like on it, the Lemo1 vape itself is better for me.
> ...



I think this is spot on! 

Unfortunately it seems the Lemo has gone the way of all other RTAs - increased airflow with reduced flavour on the low end of the spectrum (you need a lot of vapour to get the same quality flavour). I use the Lemo 2 mostly with sweeter juices that I don't mind at higher power settings with more air 

I do think you'll enjoy the Taifun GT 2 - it does even better at the lower end than the Lemo 1, and even holds it's own as you give it more power

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (21/5/15)

I didn't like my Subtank too the first 2 weeks coming from a Aerotank Mega running at 9.5w. It was so different, the drip tip felt massive, & I wasn't getting the flavour. Then I found a sweet spot with the RBA deck at 20w. Now it's my go to device. 

Mods are going up in power and with prices coming down, high wattage devices are becoming mainstream so naturally the atties need to evolve to match them. The Lemo 2 is the first commercial mainstream RTA to do that IMO. Sure you can crank an atty up with the right build but this comes ready to go at high power, for high power.

I think it's a V12 Aston Martin with a 30 liter fuel tank. V12 because it performs and drinks juice. Aston Martin because it delivers everything I want and is different to normal sports cars. 30 liter fuel tank is the problem I have as it/I need a lot of juice and it doesn't hold enough. 

Whatcit apparent is that tastes are different like with all vaping stuff so don't knock until you've tried it and given it a fair chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

On this note, I got both. As Ashleigh said I prefer to use the long driptip on the Lemo 2 and vape it at 1ohm. Admittedly the only real change is the convenience factor. I still struggle to wick the lemo even after nearly 3 months. When I use high VG it crackles and burns now and then. I watched some wicking videos but don't get the same effect. Who can share the big secrets of getting the maximum out of the Lemo with high vg?


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Thanks for all the replies and discussions guys

And thanks @free3dom for the headsup on the Taifun2GT. Just havent had the time to get it going yet.

Although these devices sometimes give issues with wicking and are not always the easiest to get right, it just makes the whole exercise very interesting. And a bit of a challenge, which is nice for those who are up for it. 

I agree that saying the one is better than the other full stop may be short sighted. They work differently at different powers and on different juices. 

At least we are starting to understand that the Lemo1 is great for flavour at lower power. And because the vape is cooler at lower power, I would add that its great for a more relaxed menthol/minty vape which I think is better if its cooler. 

On the other hand, the Lemo2 needs more power and as @free3dom says, he likes it with sweeter juices. 

All very interesting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

